# Ollie



## Laura

I got this funny pic of Ollie tonight thought I would share it.


----------



## Aly

hehe! That is too cute! They look so evil when they get their little energy bursts! I got a few shots of Baby doing that too! I love that one though!


----------



## Mystry Mew

Aww, I can see him saying "I will rule you all!" XD


----------



## Bea

LOL!!! Now that is a cute photo!! He's too cute to be trying to look like mr tough stuff!


----------



## Riebie

What an awesome pic!! Great timing!!


----------



## birdieness

Awww that is soo sweet


----------



## Laura

Riebie said:


> What an awesome pic!! Great timing!!


thanks  I usually never have great timing


----------



## Laura

Thanks everyone I just thought it was to funny I had to post it I usually never get any good shots...lol 
I think this little one thinks he is a tough guy Bea...lol one minute his head is down for the scritches and next if I don't do it just right he is attacing my fingers but of course it doesn't hurt I think he is just trying to make a statement ...hehe


----------



## birdieness

Never get any good shots. You kiddin. That picture is so clear and beautiful


----------



## Laura

birdieness said:


> Never get any good shots. You kiddin. That picture is so clear and beautiful


thanks birdieness  most of my pictures end up to dark and I have to take a hundred of them but i am learning  I got lucky with that one


----------



## birdieness

its stunning. I'd get that picture done off and framed.


----------



## Kirby

How gorgeous!  and he looks a lot of Maya (formerly Diego)... To me anyways  hehe

ps- Where in Ontario are you? Im in Guelph!

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

really cute


----------



## Sophia

they are funny when the put there wings out like that  try and get some more pics


----------

